# Crossed toes/foot stance



## IndigoHorse (Aug 19, 2014)

Winthrop's toenails have been getting long, and while I've been trying to gradually work on them with an emery board-- I don't want to use sand perches because they can cause bumblefoot-- they're getting in the way of his walking (the front tips of his toes lift up). That said, he does mainly walk on his toes-- the arch of his foot is above the ground usually. Is this normal? Also, he crosses his toes, or more accurately, his toenails. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Could you post a picture of Winthrop's toenails so we can see how long they are? 
His nails may need to be clipped and a vet can show you how to do it so you don't nick the vein in the nail.

Does Winthrop have natural wood perches (not dowel perches) and an orthopedic pedi-perch?

It is best to use natural wood perches, not dowel perches or plastic perches. 

Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Bird; Birds: Safe, Toxic Trees, Woods. Safe Tree Wood. Parrots. Parrot cages.

Following are some of the perches I use in my birds' cages:

http://www.petsmart.com/bird/perche...6-5179983/cat-36-catid-400036?_t=pfm=category

http://www.petsmart.com/bird/perche...-catid-400036?var_id=36-13972&_t=pfm=category

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5771+13383&pcatid=13383

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5771+8444&pcatid=8444

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5771+23376&pcatid=23376

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5771+12434&pcatid=12434

http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...-catid-400010?var_id=36-14121&_t=pfm=category

*


----------



## IndigoHorse (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll put up a picture soon-- his perches are manzanita, grapewood, and rope. On his threshhold I put up a folded piece of paper because I wasn't sure the plain cage threshold was thick enough for his feet. Then I put an emery board under the paper so it doesn't touch his feet, just his toenails and only the long ones. The only plastic perches in his cage are on his food dishes.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I think a picture would definitely help, I love seeing budgies run they crack me up as they waddle around.:budgie:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I think a picture would definitely help, I love seeing budgies run they crack me up as they waddle around.:budgie:


When several are running together I see a little herd of dinosaurs running!


----------

